# Roccat Kone Mittlere Maustaste funktioniert nicht mehr



## Minga_Bua (11. Februar 2010)

Hi,

irgendwie seit ein paar Tagen tut die Taste wenn man das Mausrad drückt nicht mehr was sie sollte. Früher hat sie im Explorer Browser einen link im neuen reiter aufgemacht. in Battlefield bad company 2 beta wurde das Messer benutzt.. Aber nichts mehr? Habe schon in den einstellungen gesucht.. Aber was ist da das richtige?

Ich hoffe ich habe aus versehen irgendwas umgestellt...


----------



## ghostadmin (11. Februar 2010)

Du könntest versuchen die Maus im Treiber Menü zurückzusetzen -> Advanced settings -> driver reset.


----------



## Minga_Bua (11. Februar 2010)

Öh..

Bei der Kone Software?
Ich finde nichts was Treiber zurücksetzen heisst.. :/


----------



## ghostadmin (11. Februar 2010)

Hab ich doch geschrieben.. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minga_Bua (11. Februar 2010)

Ach du meine güte.. Da habe ich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht gesehen 

Leider ist das Problem immernoch da


----------



## ghostadmin (11. Februar 2010)

Wenn du eine andere Maus zum probieren hast, und es mit dieser geht, dann wird wohl die Kone einen weg haben, bzw defekt sein.. Da war ja was mit dem Mausrad und so...


----------



## Minga_Bua (11. Februar 2010)

Da waren mal Probleme mitm scrollen selbst das bei manchen das Rad gebrochen ist. Aber ich höre den klick gut und er ist wie anfangs auch zu spüren und zu hören. 

Andere Maus habe ich keine :/


----------



## ghostadmin (11. Februar 2010)

Wie siehts mit anderem Rechner aus andem du die Maus mal anstecken könntest? Notebook oder so?


----------



## Minga_Bua (11. Februar 2010)

Frag nicht nach meinem Notebook.. Das habe ich vor 2 Tagen verkauft

Ne kein anderer Rechner da..


----------



## Minga_Bua (11. Februar 2010)

Ich finde in dem Treiber auch keine wirkliche zuweisung der Taste "Mausraddrücken"

Siehst du da eine?


----------



## Ciddy (11. Februar 2010)

der 6er Button auf Universal Scrolling is die Standard Einstellung


----------



## Minga_Bua (11. Februar 2010)

Ist so eingestellt. Vielleicht habe ich unbemerkt im Windows oder so etwas umgestellt?


----------



## Ciddy (11. Februar 2010)

hm also Windows hät ich nix gefunden, sicher das du am aktiven Profil Universal Scrolling eingestellt hast? ich hatte mich gestern auch gewundert das er nix macht, ein Blick auf die Maus und ich hab gesehen, dass ich das falsche Profil an hatte und schon gings wieder ^^

sonst irgendeine Software die das Mausrad anders definieren könnte hast ja denk ich nicht installiert?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. Februar 2010)

Hat die taste den noch normalen widerstand?
Wenn nein ist das Mausrad gebrochen, kommt öfter vor bei den Kone der erste Generation. -> Support


----------



## Gnome (11. Februar 2010)

Wenn du die V1 der Kone hast, is wohl sicherlich das Mausrad gebrochen


----------



## Ciddy (11. Februar 2010)

nichtsoschlau schrieb:


> Da waren mal Probleme mitm scrollen selbst das bei manchen das Rad gebrochen ist. Aber ich höre den klick gut und er ist wie anfangs auch zu spüren und zu hören.
> 
> Andere Maus habe ich keine :/



wenns normal zu hören bzw. spüren is würd ich eher nicht auf Mausrad bruch tippen


----------



## Jason (5. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe das selbe Problem mit Battfield Bad Company 2 Beta und der Vollversion (dachte mit der Vollversion ist es behoben). Es ist anscheined ein Problem der Kone Software, bei allen anderen Spielen Funktioniert die Taste. Ich habe die Version 2 der Kone und die Taste ist Sicherlich nicht Defekt. Hat schon jemand eine Lösung?


----------



## Clonemaster (5. März 2010)

also Kumpel von mir hat auch die Kone, die erste version die es gab, bei ihm war das auch
so, mausrad gebrochen. aber er hat sie eingeschickt und die haben das dann natürlich umsonst
repariert. 

Seitdem gab es keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (12. März 2010)

Nach gebrochen hört es sich nicht an, weis aber sonst auch nicht weiter...


----------



## Gnome (12. März 2010)

Umtauschen > neue Maus nehmen: Razer Imperator - und die Probleme sind weg. Roccat soll die Probleme langsam mal in den Griff kriegen. Die Kone is einfach buggy, nur keiner will es wahr haben.


----------



## ghostadmin (12. März 2010)

Komisch das viele mit den neueren keine Probleme haben.


----------



## Two-Face (13. März 2010)

Trotzdem kann man bei einer Roccat eigentlich nie von guter Verarbeitung reden.


----------



## Gamer_95 (13. März 2010)

Also das es Probleme mit dem Mausrad gibt ist ein altbekanntes Problem und es wurde mit der Kone Max behoben.
Also am bessten einschicken.


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (13. März 2010)

Es gibt doch auch zwei verschiedene Roccat Kone´s... die alten haben das Problem bei den neuen Kone´s wurde es schon behoben.


----------



## Gamer_95 (13. März 2010)

Das habe ich doch geschrieben


----------

